# Wandering Mind.



## The Crow (Mar 19, 2011)

Every so often I look at my surroundings and wonder why me? Now, mind you, I am not complaining about life. What I mean is we each see the world through our own minds and wonder...what if? What if I am the only human being and ev eryone else is a cyborg. Sure, ha ha comics. But what I mean is why do I make these decisions? Why do I live the way I do? Why is it I see through my eyes only? How come I can't see through someone else's?

I lifted some heavy felled trees today with my cat for company. My arms are a bit fatigued because, well, they were heavy. The three twenty-five foot logs were light but the cedar was heavy and it was only fifteen or sixteen feet long. I delimbed them with my axe and then piled the lim,bs elsewhere for chipping. It took me a full day of dropping them about a month ago and I just got around to moving them. The limbs were deads and dry at much easier to cut than if they were fresh. The logs will sit out in a clearing in the sun and dry out so I can debark them by hand. The bark will be used for kindling on the burn pile. Then I will cut them into foot long rounds with the same axe. More workout doing everything with just a simple axe and less chance of the axe slipping and sparking a fire on a stone.

Soon, I will be dropping more trees with an electric chainsaw that uses an extension cord. All the cedars will go because my mother is allergic to the pollen, as is my sister and brother. The maples that are too close to the buildings will be dropped, delimbed, cut into rounds and split for ritual fires. The Pines that are too close will be dropped and split for firewood for my grandfather's shop. We're trying to keep as many pines and sugarpines as we can,. The cats enjoy these trees as well as the apple and cherry trees.

Using round up to take out all the _Mountain Misery because_ its slowly invading the driveway and garden. Just knocked dow a bit of weeds in the garden all around the house so the flowers can grow back. If we can grow more flowers then more humming birds and butterflies will appear.

With all of the clearing being done for fire safety, the moonhas more room to light my path at night. Maybe I can do an esbat soon.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 20, 2011)

A dream, three days old: 

You are behind the whell of this powerful truck, jsut you, no passengers....except for yourself... The pole extends a good five feet from the bumper outstretched, and sitting upon this bar's tip is steel chair....a misterious man sits on this chair, his back to you and he wears a suit of all black, it appears, with a black fadela upon his head. The lans are ending left and right to conjoin into one main lane in the center and the turn lane on your right is block - there's barely any room - can you make it? will you try? You slam between the two foreign vehicals and race at neckbreaking speeds towards the intersection ahead, but a semi has blocked it whilst turning to its left so you mount the cur, giving the truck wide berth and you gaze into your mirrors to your horror. COPS! four cruisers total so you stamp on the accelerator and speed off towards a driveway to a grocery store on your sharp right. You lose the cops and park behind the building's loading dock. The misterous man in lead, you in tow, you pass through the first obstacle: a tall thirty foot chainlink fence, through a door in his middle. You look right and see an escalator going down throught the cement pathway into a casino and get a flashback of your gmaing days and you shake your head, wrong path. You look at the doors, also on your left, of a mall with low priced items and remember your home/car is parked in front of a simular store at shake your head, again - wrong path. Your look ahead and see the next obstacle...its huge, enormous even, a two hundred foot tall cement wall with a stack of pallets nearby and on the left is that misterious figure but you notice something new. He's wears pleated slacks, a pleated button-up - collared - shirt, hard leather boots, a silk undershirt and a fadela cocked sideways on the eft of his head - all black. His eyes catch you off guard, red and piercing. - not red like some cartoon where they glow evilly but red pupils that stare through you as if you aren't even there. His wicked scowlappears...normal....somehow and yet familiar all at once and he tilts his head back and expectorates in your direction, his spit landing between your boots in a "don't mess with me punk" manner. Then he turns to the right and presses an electronic device to his mouth, his ear....his temple. As you realize the fact that its a blue samsung flip-phone, your hands absent mindedly pat your backside and slide inside your front pockets to realize....he has your phone.....but who is is this man in black, this shadow spector, this split persona phantom of your darkest and deepest pools of imagination...   Then you awaken in the backseat of your car and it was all but a dream....an odd....intresting dream...

(So tell me, readers. I feel your eyes scanning this little piece of insanity you migh call an ameteur typed dream....are you in control of your own life? Do you have your hands on the wheel of all that power or are you a passenger along for the ride while dodging the police you formerly respected and spoke so highly of? Is there a man in black controlling your life? Is this man a higher power? A Messenger? or merely....you, who you were, who should be, who you will be once again sometime in the future? Think about that as you devour the knowledge of my words and explore the  twists and turns of this fairytale nightmare.)


----------

